
Everyone’s AirPods will die. We’ve got the trick to replacing them - kreinba
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/everyones-airpods-will-die-weve-got-the-trick-to-replacing-them/
======
nemosaltat
I read the article and can’t seem to find “the trick.” The closest thing is a
recommendation to mention “AirPod battery service.” I actually quite like my
AirPods, and would probably pay for a newer version, but hate the idea there’s
no way I could replace the battery myself.

I felt similarly about the first gen Tiles and ultimately (carefully) cut mine
open to replace the batteries. I became fairly proficient, but it never goes
back together quite the same way.

I wonder if there’s some form of conformal coating that could be removed with
only a very specific solvent. That would allow repairs to non-repairable
devices, to reattain an IP rating after an unofficial repair.

